# Blue rams(dwarf cichlid)



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am looking to see what sex my blue rams are. I asked the owner of the fish store and she said there is no way to tell the difference. I found online it says something about a female having a pink belly but she said that it doesnt apply to rams and it was another species that get that. I am pretty sure the first one is a male and I am thinking 2nd one she sold me is also male. Anyone have any ideas or thoughts?? :fish:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They are really hard fish to tell. Side by side, I think males may have pointier fins or higher first dorsal spines, but since fish vary be individual (there are even a long-finned variety), its not definite. Males also tend to grow a little larger. 

Ah heres the quote:
"females grow slightly smaller in comparison, have less produced fin membranes and spines in the anterior portion of the dorsal fin and shorter ventral fins" from Linke-Stack, Dwarf cichlids:a handbook for their indentification, care, and breeding.

I think it meant pronounced, not produced. The book was translated, so it has some errors.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

they both look female to me. the rams that we get in at that size, the males DEFINATELY have the first one or two points on the dorsal fin pointed, and the females DO get the pink bellies


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

I have one with a pink belly and one without. I thought that was the primary indicator and the reason I bought them that way. They seem to be with each other at all times and hope that it's a good sign.


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks for the input guys! These are always hanging out together too. Do the females only get the pink belly when they are ready to spawn or as they mature?


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

The second one definitely looks female to me, the first one looks like one as well, but it's harder to tell...


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

I got a better picture of my blue rams together, hopefully this will help comfirm if they are both female or whatever their sexes are!!


----------



## gabigail (Mar 20, 2009)

the one on the left is a male, and the one on the right a female. Males are typically almond shaped....

My female ram got sort of a rosy glow before she popped.....

Best of luck with the bubbas!


----------



## Abbyrose (Sep 21, 2007)

Interesting question. I have read that females have a black line down the front of their ventral fins, while the males don't. This is the only marking that is always visible in a female. They can make their bellies more or less pink, depending on how interested they are in a male.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

i have 7 rams and have FINALLY figured out the 1 distinguishing trait that will set apart a male from the female. it has to be the Ray. in a male the 2nd and/or 3rd ray will be way higher than the rest of the rays where as the females will be more or less in line with the other ray. also, a female would have blue/gold speckles inside the black spot where as the males spot would be solid black with coloration on the fring of the spot.

that pink color isnt a sign of interest. its a sign of egg laden ovas. if you see a ram with a pink tummy, be assured that is a female.


----------

